# Link for test tones



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello,
Can someone here give me the link here at the Shack to download test tones or frequency sweeps to calibrate subwoofer for best locations, thanks a lot...


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Here you go. www.realtraps.com and sa-cd.net "stay in tune with PentaTone" scad cd.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Found in the Downloads Thread. http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/downloads-area/19-downloads-page.html

Here is the address. file:///C:/Users/Owner/AppData/Local/Temp/index.html


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Subscribed!


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

tesseract said:


> Found in the Downloads Thread. http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/downloads-area/19-downloads-page.html
> 
> Here is the address. file:///C:/Users/Owner/AppData/Local/Temp/index.html


Thanks Tess...........


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

REW also has some useful tools!


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

wgmontgomery said:


> REW also has some useful tools!


Gary, if I only knew how to use it????


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

needspeed52 said:


> Gary, if I only knew how to use it????


Sorry, but I can't offer a lot of help in this area as I JUST (yesterday) got my laptop with REW on it working! 

There is a forum and online help section though. :reading:


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

wgmontgomery said:


> Sorry, but I can't offer a lot of help in this area as I JUST (yesterday) got my laptop with REW on it working!
> 
> There is a forum and online help section though. :reading:


Thanks gary for the links....


----------

